# DS #XXXX: Pokemon Pichu Distribution (USA)



## T-hug (Feb 12, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5946^^


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 12, 2010)

haha, I went to the event at gamestop for this.


----------



## zackfiles (Feb 12, 2010)

What's this about?


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 12, 2010)

racist


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 12, 2010)

I got one of these on two of my three games. Doesn't surprise me if this cart leaked out, seeing how every gamestop in the entire nation presumably has it.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 12, 2010)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> haha, I went to the event at gamestop for this.
> how does the event work for gamestop? do you just ask the clerks to send you one or just go to their ds kiosks and download it off from there?
> 
> QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Feb 11 2010, 09:52 PM) racist


how is it racist?


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm just being a goofball, you racist


----------



## m3rox (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't played one of the DS Pokemon games before, but can't you simply transfer pokemon from an earlier game (i.e. gba) to a newer one (i.e. Platinum)?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 12, 2010)

So if we were to get this distribution file, we would need 2 DS'es? (One to distribute and one to receive?)


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's how it works.  You could potentially hold your own distribution event with this ROM, or better yet: sell the Pichus for money.


----------



## jeklnoo (Feb 12, 2010)

It's racist because it's saying that a pichu is a colored pikachu, aka a ni***r pikachu


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 12, 2010)

This distribution is special... it holds two Wonder Cards.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Feb 12, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> This distribution is special... it holds two Wonder Cards.



Yeah.  If the system date of the DS this ROM is run on set between Jan. 22nd and Feb. 15th, it'll send out the Pikachu-colored Pichu.  If the date is Feb. 20th to March 14th, it'll send the upcoming Gamestop Jirachi.  In both cases the distribution dates are a week prior to the published start of the event in addition to the day following its end.


----------



## MushGuy (Feb 12, 2010)

jeklnoo said:
			
		

> It's racist because it's saying that a pichu is a colored pikachu, aka a ni***r pikachu







You double...


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get the PGT files so i can use this with Pokesav ? 

Thanks


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks interesting, i might give it a try seeing as it's not going to be available here.


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 12, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> does anyone know where i can get the PGT files so i can use this with Pokesav ?
> 
> Thanks


http://projectpokemon.org/forums/attachmen...mp;d=1265505074
http://projectpokemon.org/forums/attachmen...mp;d=1265505074


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Feb 12, 2010)

PCP is a good pioke..its jolly natured lol..i wonder what app nintendo used to make this pokemon n its legit


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 12, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Gariscus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So will this rom give out Jirachi when the time comes, or will we need to wait for another release?


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 12, 2010)

It'll give out Jirachi when the time comes.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> It'll give out Jirachi when the time comes.



Can't I just set the system date of my DS to that time and get it?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2010)

.


----------



## Fel (Feb 12, 2010)

Now this is awesome for all the people who don't have a distribution kiosk and don't want to use the Pokésav.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 12, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> Just great. Fuck this.


I wonder if this will be easily "hackable" like the last one (two WonderCards in one cartridge, lol).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2010)

.


----------



## EliteKill (Feb 12, 2010)

Can't find a dump...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 12, 2010)

EliteKill said:
			
		

> Can't find a dump...



That's not anyone's problem but your own.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Feb 12, 2010)

How do people find these things? what do i search for?


----------



## Whizz (Feb 12, 2010)

Eh, aren't Pichus always Pikachu colored?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 12, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you just go to Gamestop, or you can even stand right outside Gamestop, and if you've obtained the Mystery Gift in your game you select it at the Main Menu and then go to Receive via Wireless. After that you start your game and go to any PokeMart and there should be a guy there ready to give you the Pichu.
—
Or you can do it the easy way and just download the pkm file.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 12, 2010)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Eh, aren't Pichus always Pikachu colored?


Omgoodness! That's exactly what I was thinking >.


----------



## Whizz (Feb 12, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So appearently, Pichu's cheeks were colored red for this game. From pink. Yeah, that's totally worth mentioning as Pikachu colored.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 12, 2010)

Whizz said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what they meant by "pikachu colored" is the skin. normal pichu is a lighter shade of yellow while pikachu is normal yellow. the pikachu colored pichu is normal yellow instead of the lighter shade of yellow in this distribution.

normal pichu has the pink circle cheeks but pikachu colored pichu has red circle cheeks


----------



## prguitarman (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think some of you understand that it's just not the Pichu's color that makes this distro special.  When transferred over to HGGS, it'll activate a special event in the Ilex (?) forest.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont even think this is out, cant find it on any of the usual places.


----------



## XWolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Trademark3001 said:
			
		

> How do people find these things? what do i search for?


Seriously?!?!

On the original post it always has the filename!!!

This time it is :  Pokemon_Pichu_Distribution_USA_NDS-iND  

So Google that!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 12, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm pretty sure that's how it works.  You could potentially hold your own distribution event with this ROM, or better yet: sell the Pichus for money.








I might even do that, cause there isn't any event for Pichus or just any kind of Pokévent anywhere in Belgium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J/k.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 12, 2010)

how do i use this, im planing on tranfering it to platinum via R4 and then trade it to
my retail platinum


----------



## HateBreed (Feb 12, 2010)

how do u use the pcd file?


----------



## iFish (Feb 12, 2010)

was a HUGE  pain the the ass to find on the internet!! hugs pain.. but i kept looking and found it!!!


----------



## xshinox (Feb 12, 2010)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> how do i use this, im planing on tranfering it to platinum via R4 and then trade it to
> my retail platinum


what you need;

- 2 ds's
- obviously a flash cart and this pichu distribution
- start up the pichu distro on flash cart ds and start up your pokemon d/p/p game
- follow instructions on the pichu distro and you should be able to get some kind of item to get your pichu in no time


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks now i gotta hunt for it


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Feb 12, 2010)

Why bother? Just use the PCD and PGT files...


----------



## nico445 (Feb 12, 2010)

google pokemon pichu distribution rom and you have it


----------



## iFish (Feb 12, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> google pokemon pichu distribution rom and you have it



that easy!?!?!? not at all... it took me like an hour os searching!!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 12, 2010)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> Why bother? Just use the PCD and PGT files...



Some people dont' like editing their save files. Using this doens't require any messing around.

Edit: To those who are having difficulty finding it, shut up! We don't care. No one is going to post a link here as it is not allowed. Stop whining about how hard it is to find. Just wait until you can find it, or get usenet.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 12, 2010)

i gave up so i went that shiny pikachu thread thats already here


----------



## jozkoz (Feb 12, 2010)

if you want the rom just search on GOOGLE with this Pokemon Pichu Distribution USA NDS-iND rom


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 12, 2010)

jozkoz said:
			
		

> if you want the rom just search on GOOGLE with this Pokemon Pichu Distribution USA NDS-iND rom


Your first post is....this!

Lol. In a Pokemon thread. Sorry for the 'off-topic...ness'.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 12, 2010)

if you guys want the pokesav version go to google and type in [GAMESTP] Pikachu Colored Pichu
and find the gbatemp related link


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 12, 2010)

Neato. Now all we need is the US release of Heart Gold and Soul Silver so we can do the Ilex Forest thingy.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 13, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Neato. Now all we need is the US release of Heart Gold and Soul Silver so we can do the Ilex Forest thingy.


mine is preordered... cuz I pwn u all with my mystical monies


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 13, 2010)

waaaiit... aren't pichus already black, red and yellow?

Aren't pikachus black, red and yellow?

I'm confused...


----------



## Man18 (Feb 13, 2010)

not sure if its legit but a working version is out, all info pretty much matches with the pichu, so good luck finding a copy guys.


----------



## mattwo (Feb 13, 2010)

For those who are confuse pichu is lighter colored than pikachu, and has pink cheeks, pikachu has darker colors and RED cheeks


----------



## caitsith2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Here are the distro dates for the pokemon on this distro cart.

Pichu	- Jan 23rd, 2010 to Feb 15th, 2010 inclusive
Jirachi - Feb 20th, 2010 to Mar 14th, 2010 inclusive

As a result, set the dates to something within that range on the distro cart DS, for the pokemon you wish to receive.

--- I got these dates by using no$gba to run the cart,  and observing the fact that the game reads the RTC in real time, and no$gba emulates the RTC by supplying the computers date/time.   As soon as Feb 15th ends,  The cart WILL say distribution not available.

--- EDIT 2:  Not just month/day that is enforced by the cart.  It is also the year as well.  Above dates are corrected accordingly.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 14, 2010)

mattwo said:
			
		

> For those who are confuse pichu is lighter colored than pikachu, and has pink cheeks, pikachu has darker colors and RED cheeks


already been said y0!


----------



## Synt4x3rror (Feb 14, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but aren't they just like giving away a shiny pichu?


----------



## caitsith2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, GameStop is giving away the pichu until the End of tomorrow, Feb 15, 2010.

After that, there will be a 5 day break, after which, they may start distributing some form of Jirachu next, earliest possible is Sat, Feb 20th, 2010.

Once the Jirachu distribution period ends,  which is the end of Mar. 14, 2010,  Nintendo will then order the full and complete destruction of these carts.

The nice part, is that we can get both of these pokemon onto our own games, right here, right now., by using this rom dump, or by using the pcd/pgt pair posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Feb 14, 2010)

Synt4x3rror said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but aren't they just like giving away a shiny pichu?



Yeah basically


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 14, 2010)

It's more than a shiny Pichu.
This Pichu will unlock a special event in Heart Gold and Soul Silver when transferred over.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 14, 2010)

I hear you get another kind of Pichu in HG/SS if you have the gold one with you. Not too exciting, imo. Pichu is pretty much useless.


----------



## LinkX9 (Feb 14, 2010)

I already got my hands on a Shiny Pichu... make that 3 (one for each version I own). Now that's awesome.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 14, 2010)

NoSmokingBandit said:
			
		

> I hear you get another kind of Pichu in HG/SS if you have the gold one with you. Not too exciting, imo. Pichu is pretty much useless.


I believe the Pichu you unlock in HG/SS is supposed to have the Fly ability.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't see any difference between this Pichu and regular Pichu. In fact, isn't a Pichu ALREADY Pikachu colored?

I did read about it being special for HG and SS, so don't flame me on that.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 14, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I don't see any difference between this Pichu and regular Pichu. In fact, isn't a Pichu ALREADY Pikachu colored?
> 
> I did read about it being special for HG and SS, so don't flame me on that.
> you really need to pay attention to the colors.
> ...


lol i wouldnt say destroy the carts. maybe ask gamestop to return them to nintendo.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 14, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> you really need to pay attention to the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still don't see the difference.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Feb 14, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I still don't see the difference.
> 
> What about side-by-side?
> 
> ...



Nope; it's the Spiky-eared Pichu at the Ilex Forest Shrine.

I think there are flying Pikachu somewhere, but they're caught on a Pokewalker course.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 14, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude. are you that blind? LOOK AT ITS CIRCLES ON ITS CHEEKS. do you not see the color difference?!

normal pichu = pink circles
pikachu colored pichu = RED CIRCLES

hell, look at TM2-Megatron's pic. thats a good comparison.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 14, 2010)

Pikachu coloured Pichu just sounds retarded anyway.

But actually, Nintendo themselves have never actually classified pokémon as shiny, that was a term the fanbase conjured up because of the twinkling animation they have.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 14, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........Well that's an uninteresting change. Make it have like a Charizard head or something and then I'll consider getting it.


----------



## Whizz (Feb 14, 2010)

That's the difference. The only difference. Pokedex shows regular Pichu, so does your Pokemon list.
Still, pretty cool that his works on flashcards.


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 14, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> NoSmokingBandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things like this make me think Nintendo is completely insane.


----------



## ilovengage (Feb 15, 2010)

Did anyone try it? I can't receive the Pichu?! Does it only work on US/English versions, cause I got a German Diamond version. Or am I doing something wrong with the way I try to get it: Mystery Gift in the menu before loading my savegame and then "Get via wireless" while another DS is distributing it ...


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 15, 2010)

ilovengage said:
			
		

> Did anyone try it? I can't receive the Pichu?! Does it only work on US/English versions, cause I got a German Diamond version. Or am I doing something wrong with the way I try to get it: Mystery Gift in the menu before loading my savegame and then "Get via wireless" while another DS is distributing it ...


Get an english rom, an english sav (hopefully completed), then use it. When you get it, trade it to your copy of the game. Hope that helps!


----------



## caitsith2 (Feb 15, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> lol i wouldnt say destroy the carts. maybe ask gamestop to return them to nintendo.



Wouldn't matter if it was returned or destroyed,  as long as nintendo has PROOF that these carts are not in the wild, following end of distribution dates, not that is going to help any.  All it takes, is just ONE leaked copy, which we already have.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 15, 2010)

What with dumping utilities available on DS systems themselves, any Gamestop employee could have gone to work with, say their DS Lite with a Supercard Lite in it, and dumped the distro rom in a few minutes, easily.


----------



## Zenthes (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has any thing to do with the event but, I did go to gamestop recived 3 pichu's and now my three save files are hosed.  as far as i can tell wiped clean any one else experience this?


----------



## xshinox (Feb 15, 2010)

caitsith2 said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we may have the leaked copy but we dont have the actual cart. nintendo will get those carts back from gamestop and keep it in their archives not accessible to people like you and me =p


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well atleast I got my Pichu & Jirachi xD!! You know, sometimes Piracy is really useful especially when Pokemon Events aren't hosted in your country, and thank god I have 3 DS, had np in distributing to myself xD


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm also glad that this got released, i didn't really feel like going up to gamestop and getting pichu, i got jirachi from that bonus disc awhile ago.


----------



## gbands (Feb 16, 2010)

i read from somewhere that you can also transfer shaymin, deoxys and dragonite using this rom if you set the correct date?

Deoxy Distribution Set NDS time to : 20 June 2008
Shaymin Distribution Set NDS time to : 15 June 2009 
Dragonite Distribution Set NDS time to : 8 November 2008

Anyone can clarify this?


----------



## jaywilson (Feb 16, 2010)

Whizz said:
			
		

> That's the difference. The only difference. Pokedex shows regular Pichu, so does your Pokemon list.
> Still, pretty cool that his works on flashcards.


what does the star mean on the special pichu


----------



## injected11 (Feb 16, 2010)

jaywilson said:
			
		

> what does the star mean on the special pichu


Star indicates a "shiny".


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2010)

.


----------



## xshinox (Feb 16, 2010)

this distro we're talking about is for pichu and jirachi. if you want shaymin, deoyxs, and dragonite, it's in a different distro than this


----------



## theoperator288 (Feb 17, 2010)

What took so long for this to get posted? This distro was out on the net almost day 1 of the distro date.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2010)

.


----------



## XWolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> theoperator288 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we not counted as "the public" too?


----------



## Wack0 (Feb 18, 2010)

"the public" means the scene.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 19, 2010)

caitsith2 said:
			
		

> Once the Jirachu distribution period ends,  which is the end of Mar. 14, 2010,  Nintendo will then order the full and complete destruction of these carts.
> The European Shaymin distribution rom was dumped as of January 2010.
> The event happened in Summer 2009.
> 
> ...



What about the shiny Milotic from Video Game Championships 2009?
The Wondercard said "Wow! Shiny Milotic!"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? To make sure no one makes copies of them? Or for some other reason?


----------

